

Firechat: an open-source chat module, built with Firebase - jamest
http://firebase.github.io/firechat/

======
publicfig
I wish I didn't have to log in with Twitter to try it out. It is a lot of fun
to see some of these cool things built with Firebase though. That Refrigerator
Magnet game a while back was some of the most time-wasting fun I had found on
this site.

~~~
Kiro
Link?

~~~
robertdimarco
[http://magnets.firebase.com/](http://magnets.firebase.com/)

------
hswolff
I played around with firebase and AngularJS over the weekend. Had a lot of
fun, firebase was really easy to use (once I understand how the data was
structured).

I open sourced the code as well:
[https://github.com/hswolff/bringthesalsa](https://github.com/hswolff/bringthesalsa)
. Direct link to the app here:
[http://bringthesalsa.hswolff.com/#/](http://bringthesalsa.hswolff.com/#/) .
Blog post here: [http://harrywolff.com/weekend-project-bring-the-
salsa/](http://harrywolff.com/weekend-project-bring-the-salsa/)

------
swah
So, please help me understand what is cool about this. Isn't this similar to
the Socket.io demos?

~~~
chatiseasy
It's similar to all the other "chat demos" that every programmer writes.

It's a little step up from learning how to program "Hello world".

So no, there's nothing remotely cool about this.

~~~
loceng
Except I suppose that if you scale rapidly, that Firebase would be able to
handle the load.

------
pathikrit
I built this using Firebase + AngularJs:
[http://vocowl.com](http://vocowl.com)

------
dmak
This is really cool!

------
bifrost
MIT license for the win!

